
$500,000 game dev comp by Epic Games and Wellcome: Developing Beyond - richardboegli
http://developingbeyond.com/
======
richardboegli
Gamasutra - Epic Games launches $500,000 year-long game dev contest
[http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/290011/Epic_Games_launche...](http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/290011/Epic_Games_launches_500000_yearlong_game_dev_contest.php)

